# DIY Unique Drill Chuck Keys



## Marc Moreau (Mar 29, 2020)

Today's project . When I am using big hole saw I can't remove it . The hand free chuck get more tight and I have to use my big water pump  plyer to remove it. I don't want damage my chuck so we did that this after noon. I also receive a video of my frend today nice to.








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=223536222119956


----------



## Brent H (Mar 29, 2020)

Very interesting!!  Unique concept!


----------



## DPittman (Mar 29, 2020)

Looks smart.  I'm always afraid of getting something stuck in my keyless drill press chuck, especially those darn hole saws.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 29, 2020)

Like I say bigger is my hole saw my chuck is very hard to loose.


----------

